# EV in Russia



## KDas (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

I'm from Russia. We are only trying to start EV movement here.

Actually in whole Russia there is a few number of converted cars (may be 5 known) comparing to thousands in USA and only two of them has official registration.

The main problem at this moment - good motor for reasonable price. It is a bit expansive to get Advanced motors from USA (delivery, customs e.t.c). And we do not have here manuifacturers who make parts for conversion at all.

Here is the video of converted Opel Monza'82
(Motor - Advanced DC 8", Controller - Curtis, Batteries - deep cycle Leoch):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbIZUyjqRCc
Site: http://www.electroauto.ru
Inside views of Monza:
- http://electroauto.ru/club/images/users/2/monza1.jpg
- http://electroauto.ru/club/images/photos/87.jpg
- http://electroauto.ru/club/images/photos/83.jpg

It is not my one. Builder of this EV is driving car on video.

Here is electric trike (???; do not know how to call it in English) of the same builder (Motor - Lemko):
- http://electroauto.ru/club/images/photos/54.jpg
- http://electroauto.ru/club/images/photos/52.jpg

Sorry, everything is in Russian.

With regards 
KDas


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey KDas, just a thought on your motor issue- I have a Kostov motor in my truck. It's pretty similar to the Advanced D.C. I believe it was made in Bulgaria. It's a pretty good motor. 

I had a bad experience with mine (burned out and had to be rewound), but I believe that was because it's a little small for the application. It's not quite on the same quality level as the Advanced, but I'd buy another in a heartbeat.

Anyway, that's a name you could look into. Seeing as it's manufactured in your neck of the woods (sort of  ), you might be able to get a hold of one.


----------



## KDas (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, thanks a lot.

I've googled following:

http://kostov-dcmotors.com/dcmotors/traction/

and 'll try to get info from them.

Regards,
KDas.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool... Never saw that site before. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## KDas (Sep 27, 2007)

Greenflight said:


> Cool... Never saw that site before. Let us know what you find out.


np 

Another interesting link:

http://www.rotomag.com/woundfield.htm
http://www.rotomag.com/pdfs/WF_2.pdf

They ask $715 for 15 H.P. 72V 3000 rpm 45 kg series wound motor if 3 pieces for prototype.
If 50 pieces it can be less than $500 (fob Mumbai). I do not know is it reasonable to carry them to USA (transportation, customs etc.)

And I do not know about quality of these motors. (as usual in India - best qwaality/low prrrice ).

They are in India (Gujarat, near Anand). A little bit far from our reality. But if you have friend there you can ask him to dig it out and get one for experiments. My friend is going to be there not ealier than next spring.

Regards,
KDas.

P.S. I'm already thinkin' about trip to Bulgaria. 've never been there. 
P.P.S. Which one of Kostov do you use? 220 sm 15 kW?


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a half decent deal. A little more voltage would be good, but hey, maybe they can be "persuaded" to run a little higher...  

My Kostov isn't one of the newer ones- it's from '94, if I recall correctly. I bought it off of ebay. All I know is that it's 9" diameter, rated for 144v and 107A (routinely exceeded- I rarely go below 120  ), and originally class F insulation. When I rewound it I upgraded it to H. I also removed the original fan (good for nothing- not sure about the new ones) and installed an electric radiator cooling fan with a duct. Works great.

It's not a bad motor- easy to work on/modify for the most part. Good for the "tinkerer" type.  I would imagine the new ones are a lot better- can't say for sure, though. Anyone else have experience with Kostovs?


----------



## moldiebrownie (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey KDas, I remembered seeing a guy using a Kostov motor..here he is..
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/861
He has a blog too here... http://greenflightev.blogspot.com/

Maybe you can email him to see hows its going so far...hope this helps!


----------



## KDas (Sep 27, 2007)

moldiebrownie said:


> Hey KDas, I remembered seeing a guy using a Kostov motor..here he is..
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/861
> He has a blog too here... http://greenflightev.blogspot.com/
> 
> Maybe you can email him to see hows its going so far...hope this helps!


Surprise! I'm talking exactly with this guy right in this thread!


----------



## moldiebrownie (Aug 29, 2007)

KDas said:


> Surprise! I'm talking exactly with this guy right in this thread!


Whoa!...guess I was not paying attention...Its 2:00am here in California and I've been drinking a few too many beers! Its good to hear from like minded friends in Russia...good luck with your conversion Kdas and hope to see you here often!


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I've heard of that guy... can't quite place him though...  

Did a quick search on the photo album... Looks like there's 19 folks using Kostovs on there: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/mtrbr/KOST

One thing about the Kostov is that some (like mine) have interpoles. Now, I'm not sure exactly what performance gains are expected from these (any ideas?), but they basically turn my 9" motor into and 8"... Not as much power as an Advanced DC 9". So if you get an old one with interpoles, maybe plan on using a slightly larger motor.


----------



## gromm (Sep 24, 2007)

I couldn't help you out on any brand names or anything, but the first thing I would do in your situation is to ask people who sell forklifts about replacement motors, as a lot of EV conversions use those same motors.

Then look at the rated voltage and current for whatever motors *they* have, and buy one that's suitable.


----------



## KDas (Sep 27, 2007)

gromm said:


> I couldn't help you out on any brand names or anything, but the first thing I would do in your situation is to ask people who sell forklifts about replacement motors, as a lot of EV conversions use those same motors.


Thank you for the advise. In some cases it is possible.
As I see the problem with forklift motors is that they usually have small rpm (less than 2000) and rating. As result converted car has small maximum speed and bad dynamic.

Best Regards,
KDas.


----------



## Maks (Nov 6, 2012)




----------

